
HTTP Encrypted Information can be Stolen through TCP-windows [pdf] - betablocker
https://tom.vg/papers/heist_blackhat2016.pdf
======
davidgerard
Ars Technica summary: [http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/new-attack-
steals-ss...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/new-attack-steals-ssns-
e-mail-addresses-and-more-from-https-pages/) (A bit breathless.)

